# Joto Paper issues



## inzane13 (Mar 15, 2016)

Okay so I'm working with Joto paper, which was recommended to me. I'm printing on a Xerox C60.
I've tried different settings, label paper, coated, transfer, transparency. 
I've sent the press to 180C and press for 30 sec on with max pressure... 
and yet it is not fully transferring to the shirt....

What am I doing wrong???


----------

